# Member Photo Attribution Issues - This Has To Be Fixed!



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2011)

The gallery of fotos across the top of the forums page got me to investigating.  I went to the Member Photo page and started scrolling through the 51 or so pages of pictures.  Kind of a stroll down memory lane.

I eventually came across one I had posted of my grandson only to notice the name next to Added By: was not mine.  Further investigation revealed that many photos from many different members carried incorrect attribution as well.  Now I don't have an encyclopedic memory so I couldn't be sure how many were wrong.  But I was able to ascertain that many were.

If you use the link included with the photo, it takes you to the photo with the correct attribution.  Seems like it would have been fairly simple to keep things properly linked.

*What the heck happened?  This is not good at all!*


----------



## pacanis (Nov 3, 2011)

That's interesting.
So does this mean that when you click on a photo to see who originally posted it, that maybe the member that comes up isn't the right person?


----------



## spork (Nov 3, 2011)

That explains my first click on a gallery photo...
The photo was attributed to someone, and noted it was uploaded "today."
A visit to the user's profile instead suggested someone who is no longer active, and who never had a photo album uploaded.  I thought that was odd...

I agree.  That's not good.  As in, please cancel my account, not good...  hope it gets fixed.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 3, 2011)

spork said:


> That explains my first click on a gallery photo...
> The photo was attributed to someone, and noted it was uploaded "today."
> A visit to the user's profile instead suggested someone who is no longer active, and who never had a photo album uploaded. I thought that was odd...
> 
> I agree. That's not good. As in, please cancel my account, not good... hope it gets fixed.


 
All the old photos I clicked on said uploaded yesterday. I figured it was because that was the day that feature started. That maybe that was the day they popluated themselves into the random photo thing.

Janet said in another thread that the feature pulls the pics randomly from albums labeled Food, but it's hard to believe that no one who actively posts hasn't created a food album... It seems to randomly pull them from inactive members' albums 
I also found it hard to believe that some of the pic's posters created multiple albums without even one post, but beats me


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 3, 2011)

I noticed the same thing when I came back on the site, I ended up just removing the photos all together


----------



## Janet H (Nov 4, 2011)

Can you point out some specific examples?  IF we can ID what the issue we can fix it.


----------



## licia (Nov 4, 2011)

Janet, in the traveling apron photos mine has my real name (Faye) added by Barbara L, and next to my picture it says Licia. I know for sure those two are mixed up. Thanks for all your hard work and I know it must be a real puzzle for you.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2011)

Go to "Member Photos"  then choose the category "Member's Photos".

Go to page 10 and scroll down to the first picture in the last row.  That's my grandson at one year old. Picture posted by me in 2007.  Not posted by Dove.  If you go the URL listed as the Picture URL, the attribution is correct, listing the picture as mine.  

The very next photo of a dog is attributed to me.  Not mine.  Go to the picture url and find that it was added by MSALPER.

Not only are the member names AFU, the dates are all lost at conversion.

To repeat, this is just two examples of many many more for numerous members.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Andy.  I will pass this on to the coder.  The images are actually in the correct albums but for some reason the display info on the main page is not correct.  Please don't delete these images until we have a chance to get this straightened out.  I think it's just an indexing issue as the url for the image leads to your album and the image is not in Dove's.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 4, 2011)

This should be fixed.  Let me know if you have other problems


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 5, 2011)

Boy, they are quick...wish we could get them to work on our coding problems...


----------



## Timothy (Nov 5, 2011)

Janet H said:


> Thanks Andy. I will pass this on to the coder. The images are actually in the correct albums but for some reason the display info on the main page is not correct. Please don't delete these images until we have a chance to get this straightened out. I think it's just an indexing issue as the url for the image leads to your album and the image is not in Dove's.


Most coding problems are related to an "IF-THEN" Statement. 

I think most should be relabeled as being an "IF-Whoops" statement.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 5, 2011)

Janet H said:


> This should be fixed.  Let me know if you have other problems




From what I can tell, the attributions are correct.  

However, Albumbot is a member I don't recognize and he seems to have taken over some fotos from other members.

Of course, ALL the dates are incorrect.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 5, 2011)

LOL Albumbot is a non-existent member.  Years ago some members accounts were deleted.  I'm not really sure why as that predates me, but since their usernames were removed from the database we would have lost those images when we moved them from the old gallery into member albums.  We set up that Albumbot account to preserve those images.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 5, 2011)

That's what I figured.

What about the dates?


----------



## Janet H (Nov 5, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> That's what I figured.
> 
> What about the dates?



We're still looking at this and it's a tougher issue.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 7, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> What about the dates?



Fixed.


----------



## spork (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, Janet!  I think I'll start uploading pics, in hope to see them pop up...
I have to "tag" the pics as "food," right?


----------



## Janet H (Nov 7, 2011)

You can set up albums.  You already have one set up .  When you set up an album you can select a category for it.  Categorys are Cooking, Member photos, where we live, traveling apron, etc.

You can call your albums anything you want.  Then you can add pics to those albums.  

Currently we aren't displaying images from the where we live category in the rotation.

All this can be access from your profile under pictures and albums.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 7, 2011)

Janet, thanks to you and all who fixed these photo issues.


----------

